# natural frozen embryo tranfer



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi i wonder if anyone can advise me on a natural fet ?
my clinic has said to have a scan on day 10 and transfer is done between day 16-19"depending on my cycle length - they have said i do not need to track my ovulation - i have never heard of a natural fet being done without tracking your o ?? I thought depending on when u o is essential  to know when is the optimum time to put the embies back as ovulation triggers hormones and in turn makes the lining the right environment for implantation to occur ? Am i right? - has anyone ever heard of not needing to know your o for a natural fet? Thank you x x


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi-ive just been told the same by reprofit,Brno for my fet but its my first one so have no experience of it?x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi I have never done a natural fet before, due to do one next month, but my clinic has given me an ovulation kit to track my surge. xxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi-oh theres bee no mention of tracking ovulation.why does ovulation matter?thanks.goodluck with your fet x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, 
you can do a natural fet by scanning till you have a follicle over 17mm then taking a hcg trigger shot to trigger ovulation. They then know exactly when ovulation will be ie 40 hours later

clinics abroad dont tend to do natural fets. If you are on a down regulator such as prostap or gonapeptil then add in oestrogen you don't ovulate and the timer mentioned starts from when you start progesterone

hope that helps folks.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

i'm not down regging- i just start estrogen day 2 of my cycle and then add progesterone in 6 days before my ET/i'm having FET in Brno,czech republic.
seems so easy! I hope it works! Goodluck all xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a natural cycle, see my signature below, but I did have to trigger 36 hours before the transfer.
I got a scan around day 10 or so, and then triggered shortly after (Ovitrelle). My little boy is due in June  
Good luck! xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh and some clinics abroad refer to a natural fet as one where you don't down regulate. So my cycle like monkeybear with oestrogen and progesterone is referred to as a natural fet by my clinic. I think because it is an amplification of your natural cycle.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

thats a new one on me, I did Natural FET abroad at Serum, I was told by the clinic to do opk's and as soon as it's positive to let them know, got my positive on day 16 flew to athens day 17 and had a 3dt on day 20 if it was 5dt obviously would be day 22, only meds I used were clexane and prednisolone, thats what I understood to be a natural FET, never knew about trigger shots, downregulating etc hmm u learn something new everyday 

best of luck anyway x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I only had to trigger as I had a 5 day blast transferred... X


----------

